# Lathe or bandsaw ?????



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I am thinking of buying a new toy to play with. A lathe or a Bandsaw???? Went to Baton Rouge with wife today to pick up a few things and stopped in Lowe's they have a Porter Cable bandsaw but it lookis cheep with plastic knobs and such so that particular model is out... Still thinking about doing the Lathe thing which would require buying new chisels and such also would need to be a bench top model as space is an issue but either way they will be on some type of wheels ..... Any and all suggestions welcomed and thanks


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Depends on what type of projects you do. In the long run a bandsaw will be cheaper. If you buy the lathe you must do so understanding that you will need to buy much much more accessories to compliment it. It doesn't stop with just buying the lathe. Your tools wants will be endless but rewarding. Buy both!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

James has said it as it is, one set of hollowing tools alone cost me around $300.00 and some of my quality chisels were close to $100.00 each then there is the chuck etc, etc, etc. Show this post to your wife and I think the decision will be made for you!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

Go for the bandsaw but not PC one. the bandsaw can do so much more than the lathe........

========





papawd said:


> I am thinking of buying a new toy to play with. A lathe or a Bandsaw???? Went to Baton Rouge with wife today to pick up a few things and stopped in Lowe's they have a Porter Cable bandsaw but it lookis cheep with plastic knobs and such so that particular model is out... Still thinking about doing the Lathe thing which would require buying new chisels and such also would need to be a bench top model as space is an issue but either way they will be on some type of wheels ..... Any and all suggestions welcomed and thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

We AGREE Bob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree that the lathe can get expensive. I probably have double in my tools, chucks, vacuum chucks, hollowing tools, sharpening system, etc. than I have in my lathe which was around $2600 just to give you a idea. I have the Grizzly G0555X and it has been a great bandsaw. It has done everything I have asked of it. 

IMHO it depends on what you and only you want to do. I turn almost everyday because it gives me great pleasure and you can have instant gradification with most projects plus I make a little money from sales of my turned items. 

Have fun with whatever you decide.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Grizzly Go462 lathe looks like it might be a winner for the price but I am still looking around, and as I said I know a lathe can get expensive but I keep thinking that is what I want to try next....Still confused


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have spent so much more on lathe tools and accessories than the cost of the lathe. I have a big bandsaw, so useful.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I have both & use both all the time. With a lathe added you can add turnings to your flatwork projects.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

papawd said:


> Grizzly Go462 lathe looks like it might be a winner for the price but I am still looking around, and as I said I know a lathe can get expensive but I keep thinking that is what I want to try next....Still confused



The price on the grizzly lathes are fine but the low speed on that lathe is way to high for doing bowls, hollow forms, vases, etc. It would be ok if the only thing you would be turning is spindles. I have also heard reviews on them not being very good. Grizzly has some good tools and I do have some but their lathes isn't one of them IMHO. 

If you want a great starter lathe at around the same price I would look at the Delta 46-460. The lathe has great reviews. It is a 12", 1 hp with reverse for sanding. I have the Jet 1220 and it is a good lathe but 3/4 hp and no reverse. I have a bed extension on it so I can turn a spindle up to 42". If the Delta had been out when I bought my Jet and since they are both the same price I would have went for the Delta. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I did not know that about the low speed for bowls which is one thing I would like to try , also this may sound stupid but excuse my ignorance why is reverse needed ?? I thought Ya could sand in same direction as cut , kinda confused


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Unless you, like me, have an unutterable urge to turn spindles and bowls, get the bandsaw. I have both, and I use the bandsaw on almost every project I undertake. I even use it for trimming wood to put in the lathe, and for trimming the ends of a turning. I'm a beginner at both, but I could make a lot of things without the lathe, but the bandsaw makes every project a little easier.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I vote for the bandsaw - since you don't have turning in mind, you don't need a lathe. Once you decide you want to make turnnings, you'll get the lathe. I've made small turnings on my drill press when I needed to (small knob, or brass nut).

If you decide on the bandsaw, bigger is better. Get the biggest wheel size, highest HP you can afford and fit in your work space. I believe Grizzly offers the best bang for the buck. Even when looking on Craigs list, people just want too much money for a used bandsaw and they're usually really small, or old.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

papawd said:


> I did not know that about the low speed for bowls which is one thing I would like to try , also this may sound stupid but excuse my ignorance why is reverse needed ?? I thought Ya could sand in same direction as cut , kinda confused


When you have a big unbalanced piece of wood on the lathe at 600 rpm it is going to shake and walk across the floor. I turn them at around 200 to 250 rpm till I have them round and balanced.

As for sanding yes you can sand in one direction but if you sand one grit forward and the next grit in reverse it will pick up the fibers that were raised going forward. It makes your project a lot smoother and easier to finish. Most of the pro's I have watched all turn every other grit in reverse.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Bernie that makes sense. I know when I sand most of my projects I turn them and sand in both directions to kinda clean them up , I guess I should have thought of that before asking but it does make sense and I will pay more attention to my sanding now


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome. I just don't want folks making the same mistakes I did. Any help I can be just ask.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Bernie


----------

